# F-16 With birch burl handle



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

In a salute to Grandpa Grumpy, Mo, Skarrd, Will, I spent 7 dollars on a Daisy F-16 from my local hardware store. I came home and promptly tore it apart. I cut the forks down an inch and a quarter, and rebent the tips. I cut a piece of birch burl I had laying around in a corner, put a kerf in it and spray painted the wire frame. A bit of sanding and this little hammer grip shooter was born. It shoots great. I am not a huge fan of the bright yellow tube on the frame as a band attachment. I will need to get a different color tube. But the .76 GZK green cold weather bands hold well. The best part... It shoots lights out first try. It is about 1 am here so I am shooting with a headlamp on but my first three shots all hit a yogurt cap at about 10 yards. More to come tomorrow.

Pictures were taken in poor light with a shoddy cell phone but you get the idea.





































Thanks for looking! Have a great day and keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I keep telling myself I’m gonna do one of these some day.....yours is awesome! Nice job.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a fun project, great job


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That turned out well


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice work!

It is amazing how this set of mods improves a really affordable slingshot!


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

Wonderful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice!

What's your P.O.Aim for that set up?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thats a good looking frame...great job


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks comfy, good job


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Trap1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What's your P.O.Aim for that set up?


I shoot it gangster style so the top of the top fork.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Extremely nice mod and good lookin wood for the handle! Wicked!!!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

msturm said:


> Trap1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Salute! I am not sure what I am more impressed about. The dedication to refine and re-model of the lowly F-16 or the 1 a.m. test shoot!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

That is a lot of slingshot for under $8.00 (not counting the value of your time and effort carving the hanlde - basically priceless!)

Well done, sir!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone. It was a fun little project. With a cutoff wheel, a table saw and a bench vice things happen pretty fast. I would say from disassembly to shootable mod there was probably a half hour of elapsed time. Sanding the handle on the other hand took a couple hours.

If you are on the fence about doing it just go for it. If you ruin it your out 7 bucks. Important things I learned: cold bend your forks. Cut your Kerfs a bit shallow and use the edge of a mill bastard to remove wood slowly for a nice snug fit. Sand the forks where they were pinched by the vise.  The metal frame bends easily, so if you need to adjust the fork width just squeeze or pull the forks.

Thanks again for the comments everyone. My next one will have the little pinch grip tabs welded on. I am also experimenting with the idea of incorporating the tabs in a wood handle. we will see.

See you soon.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice looking build! I think the bands on the frame make it hard to shoot out of the box, but with a little effort these things can shine.


----------

